# best  fat loss supp?



## flexster (Jan 23, 2004)

what is the best fat loss supp?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 23, 2004)

I just bought pure ephedrine, aspirin and caffiene, took it before my work-out last night, and WOW!


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 23, 2004)

did you get the vasopro prince?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by hilary *_
> did you get the vasopro prince?



yeah this one


----------



## Bgrafk (Jan 23, 2004)

awesome, I just bought a couple bottles of the Vasopro ephedrine. I'm excited to start taking it.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 23, 2004)

I liked Lipo 6


----------



## Var (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> yeah this one



The description says Tablets, but Supplement Facts says Caps.  Which is it?  I've been looking for tabs because I'd like to be able to take a dose smaller than 25mg.


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 23, 2004)

i got 2 bottles and they were tablets.


----------



## Var (Jan 23, 2004)

Nice!  Thanks for the info!


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 23, 2004)

no problem.  i'm going to get these again myself.  i really like dymetadrine for preworkout but dps can't ship it to california anymore and 1fast is out (and not getting anymore).   

the homemade stack made me feel more jittery and i don't like it as much as the energy boost i get from the dymetadrine BUT it's affordable and i can still get it so that counts for plenty.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> The description says Tablets, but Supplement Facts says Caps.  Which is it?  I've been looking for tabs because I'd like to be able to take a dose smaller than 25mg.



yup, tablets.


----------



## Bgrafk (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah for tablets. When I used to take xenadrine, sometimes I wouldn't be able to take the capsules, so I had to break them open. Nasty ish.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 23, 2004)

I like anything with ephedra.  Use to love the old Hydroxycut, now have Lipo 6, but that is almost gone. so we are gonna try an eca stack.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 23, 2004)

I always took Xenadrine until that went off.  ..That's the only reason I chose Lipo 6.  I loved that one as well.  I have a brand new bottle left...

Gonna use it after surgery!  Yep yep


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 23, 2004)

I might have to order Lipo 6 before its all gone too.  LOL


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 23, 2004)

http://www.nutrex.com/


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 23, 2004)

Bulknutrition has is for about $26 or so.  I ordered from them last time.  Same place that Craig ordered the Vaspro from.  But thank you for the link!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 23, 2004)

Wow......$13 dif.  Can't beat that!!!!!!  Thanks girl


----------



## Var (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by hilary *_
> no problem.  i'm going to get these again myself.  i really like dymetadrine for preworkout but dps can't ship it to california anymore and 1fast is out (and not getting anymore).
> 
> the homemade stack made me feel more jittery and i don't like it as much as the energy boost i get from the dymetadrine BUT it's affordable and i can still get it so that counts for plenty.



I used to use Dymetadrine Extreme.  That stuff was waaaay to potent for me!  I have a really low tolerance to ephedra.  I started using sport drinks like ABB Speed Stack so I could take smaller doses.  I figure I can break up tabs and figure what dose is best for me.


----------



## BigTex (Jan 23, 2004)

Fat Grabber


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Jan 23, 2004)

Here's my next cutting stack...

Vasopro HCL
Caffeine (prolabs)
R-ALA
Ab-Solved
Fish oil
Black Star Labs GO (just for the extra energy preworkout)

got about another 7 weeks of bulking before I get to play with this stack though 

I'm also still debating whether or not to add any Yohimbine HCL to the mix... I've heard some bad things... but then again, i've heard some good things... guess I'll just flip a coin


----------



## Power Rabbit (Jan 23, 2004)

i wish ulti orange was still around..:-/ was bout the cheapest ephed asp caff stack ...and was like tang


----------



## once was fat (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> I just bought pure ephedrine, aspirin and caffiene, took it before my work-out last night, and WOW!




Were you yousing this for energy boost or a fat burner?  DId you have any side effects prince?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 23, 2004)

both

no side effects.


----------



## once was fat (Jan 23, 2004)

Can pure ephedrine (like vaspro) be addicting?  Im afraid that if I start using ephedrine that I will rely on using it for energy to go to the gym and loosing self motivation.  I am thinking about ordering some just because of the rave reviews and what it actually dose for everyone.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Jan 23, 2004)

nope, not at all... I use it in cycles... I can use it for a month straight and stop without any problem... I like both being on and being off it... when i come off it, my appetite is more healthy and I feel more normal... when I'm on it, I'm a go getter, I don't let my time be wasted... I kind of like both sides...


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Jan 23, 2004)

incidentally, I feel a slight depresssion of my sex drive while using my Ephedrine/Caffeine stack... it's nice to feel a bit hornier when i come off of it too... hehe


----------



## once was fat (Jan 24, 2004)

I just ordered one bottle of vaspro and one bottle of caffiene.


----------



## samat631 (Jan 25, 2004)

i live in newyork so i dont get to have ephedra products!  
i was thinking about taking redline ( redline IS ephedra free, no?)? or is hotrox better?


----------



## plouffe (Jan 25, 2004)

I've asked this question before but i forget on what thread:


What was Phen-Phen? or w/e its called. The older " banned " weight loss supplement.


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> no problem.  i'm going to get these again myself.  i really like dymetadrine for preworkout but dps can't ship it to california anymore and 1fast is out (and not getting anymore).
> 
> the homemade stack made me feel more jittery and i don't like it as much as the energy boost i get from the dymetadrine BUT it's affordable and i can still get it so that counts for plenty.


i am just starting dymetadrine..i was wondering when u took it??just preworkout??i was thinking one first thing in the morning before breakfast and then another one preworkout


----------



## badco (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by once was fat *_
> Can pure ephedrine (like vaspro) be addicting?  Im afraid that if I start using ephedrine that I will rely on using it for energy to go to the gym and loosing self motivation.  I am thinking about ordering some just because of the rave reviews and what it actually dose for everyone.



Been taking it for a long time, only problem I had was that my tolerance went way up and it became useless.
I stopped for about 60 days, now I'll do day one with my ECA, day two with redline, and so on.
Not sure if this will keep tolerance down, I'll letcha know.

And just for the hell of it, I'll do at least one day durring the week without any pre-workout energy boost. I notice a difference when I get to failure, but not a serious difference. I think the main thing is just to cycle it. Most do 30 on and 30 off. I just want to try an every other day cycle because I dont think I can do the redline for 30 straight. I crash too hard off redline.


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> i am just starting dymetadrine..i was wondering when u took it??just preworkout??i was thinking one first thing in the morning before breakfast and then another one preworkout



i've done both.  i've used it more for preworkout energy than for fat loss though.  when i used for fat loss i took it twice a day instead of just the one pill preworkout.  never went above 2 doses a day though.

hope you like it as much as i do.  i don't get jittery from it but do get very awake and alert - like the lights in the gym seem brighter, etc.

good luck!


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by badco *_
> Been taking it for a long time, only problem I had was that my tolerance went way up and it became useless.
> I stopped for about 60 days, now I'll do day one with my ECA, day two with redline, and so on.
> Not sure if this will keep tolerance down, I'll letcha know.
> ...



Many experts feel that ephedrine should be cycled if you intend to use it for it's fat loss/energy boost qualities... A few have suggested.... 2 days on, 2 days off... some use 1 week on, 1 week off... 

What's great about using an efficient cycling method is that you can adjust your diet and cardio around your ephedrine cycle... meaning you can keep your weight loss happening even when you're on the off cycle... then, when back on cycle, increase calories... this is good for the health of your thyroid as well as letting you lose weight/fat...


----------



## AtomicJim (Feb 17, 2004)

Anyone have any comments on Redline?  I've tried to read some of the previous threads but this connection is taking forever to load large threads


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 17, 2004)

it's good for energy boost... it's effects on fatloss are not going to be as effective as ephedrine based products... but it should be ok...


----------



## esmerelda (Feb 17, 2004)

NOT HAPPY!!!!  It is just soooo unfair!!!  Over this side of the bloody world...you are up against the forces of Government red tape....other words....cant get any of the good stuff in!!!  Gotta use hydoxycut....blahhhhhhhh!!!  (what makes things worse.... I work at the International Airport, see the good stuff being taken off people!!!)


----------



## iMan323 (Feb 17, 2004)

1fast400 carry both Vasopro and just Pure effedrine tabs.  They are 25mg each, but vasopro has something called Guaifenesin in it.  The dosage is 200mg.  What is it for?


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 17, 2004)

asthma....


----------



## iMan323 (Feb 17, 2004)

What are the effects of that stuff on people w/o asthma?


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 17, 2004)

you get asthma.... duh....


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 17, 2004)

really?


----------



## jaydawg73 (Feb 18, 2004)

sweet sign me up for a double of asthma


----------



## GAmuscle26 (Feb 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by HoldDaMayo *_
> Many experts feel that ephedrine should be cycled if you intend to use it for it's fat loss/energy boost qualities... A few have suggested.... 2 days on, 2 days off... some use 1 week on, 1 week off...
> 
> What's great about using an efficient cycling method is that you can adjust your diet and cardio around your ephedrine cycle... meaning you can keep your weight loss happening even when you're on the off cycle... then, when back on cycle, increase calories... this is good for the health of your thyroid as well as letting you lose weight/fat...



I started using ephedrine in the form of Thermadrene in my senior yr of HS (I was 18), back then the experts suggested the 2 days on, 2 days off..blah..  I had gotten away from that in the last few years, so this month I started it up again.  I have to stay, that I think I feel much better when I take it 2 days on and 1 day off.

And I definitely think it's better to do a full month and a month off. At least, that's what works for me.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 24, 2004)

Guaifennesin is generally prescribed by doctors as an expectorant....at least here in the states it is.   I guess it could be used for asthma too, but I've never heard that.

Sometimes also (and sorry if this is TMI), some fertility specialists will give it to women in order to increase their cervical mucus....hence the expectorant.

I use Zantrex 3 myself and I love it!!!!  It is made by Zoller Labs


----------



## criticalmass_12 (Feb 24, 2004)

hmmm VPX clenbutx

AST DymetrineXtreme

or something that I have yet to try....but I heard its good

CLEN


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 28, 2004)

so is Guaifennesin safe?

I found ephedrine tablets at CVS w/ Guaifennesin in it..


----------



## camarosuper6 (Feb 28, 2004)

Im sure its safe.. maybe even help us breath a little easier during a workout?????

Blah... I dunno/.


----------



## nectron101 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Stack II & Xenadrine*

I've used Stack II by www.mdoubleyou.com
and Xenadrine EFX, they both work great!!

But, Stack II which is ephedrine based works better


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 29, 2004)

Anyone know of a place that carries Dymetadrine Xtreme with ephedra and will ship to Cali?


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 1, 2004)

no one will ship it to CA anymore.  (they had to stop 1/1/04) and i haven't found anyone who isn't following that.

i got 1 bottle on ebay a couple weeks ago but looks like now they only have the ephedra free (crap) version.

good luck!


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 1, 2004)

Hum, 1fast400 still delivered me ephedra, but they only have ephedra free Dymetadrine. I'd like to try the ephedra based one though. I keep hearing good things about it.


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 2, 2004)

yep - 1fast has been out of the dymetadrine for awhile and they aren't getting it back in stock (i tried that too)

i actually found a source where i can get 12 bottles for $20 each which is cheap...but my broke self can't come up with $240 right now.  hopefully when i can it won't be too late.   it's by far my favorite and i've used a bunch.


----------

